# Construccion de potencia de 6 canales



## marianeten (May 16, 2007)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en esto y quisiera saber si alguien me puede ayudar a armar una potencia de 6 canales. La voy a usar conectada a un HT Sintoamplificador Sony.La idea es usar el sony como pre y conectarlo a la potencia mediante un rca coaxial digital. y de la potencia sacar las salidas para los bafles.

Esto se puede o estoy delirando  ?

Gracias


----------



## enecumene (May 16, 2007)

marianeten, cuando hablas de potencia de 6 canales te refieres a un amplificador de 6 canales? y si es asi de cuantos watts, porque en el foro hay muchos circuitos de amplificador donde le puedes adaptar los canales que quieras. saludos.


----------



## rampa (May 16, 2007)

de 6 canales es mucho... a que se debe la nescesidad de 6 canales amigo?

Ese proyecto va a ser bastante bastante caro.

Nos Vemos.


----------



## yercohc (May 16, 2007)

bueno en amplificador es mejor hacer amplificador indivudales para cada tipo de af, es decir uno para los bajos, para medios y para agudos para poder desarrolar mejor la definicon de cada parlante y tener mejor calidad de sonido...


----------



## Dano (May 16, 2007)

Tema movido al foro correspondiente.

Saludos


----------



## marianeten (May 17, 2007)

Hola y gracias a todos x sus respuestas... Cuento con un Sintoamplificador Sony de 5.1 canales de los cuales 5 (satelitales) estan recortados en las frecuancias 120khz (de ahi, p arriba). Mi idea (delirio) es usar ese Sinto como pre y construir una potencia con control de tonos p cada uno de esos canales y asi poder arobechar todo el rango de frecuancias en cada bafle. La idea es utilizar las salidas de c/ bafle del sinto (es x medio de pinzas) q ingresen a la potencia p evitar el recorte y de ahi salgan a cada bafle.
En cuanto al voltaje , iria conectado a 220v y la potencia de no mas de 30w rms, ya q el sinto tira unos 65w rms verdaderos..
Creo q me explike un poco mas ....
Disculpen mi locura 
Salu2.


----------



## Francisco Galarza (May 17, 2007)

Hola, se entiende lo que queres hacer, pero no me doy cuenta para qué? Seguro que los amplificador que tiene adentro son muy buenos, estamos hablando de Sony. Otra, 120KHz son inaudibles, deben ser 120Hz.
Hacerle un control de tonos sería medio innecesario, ya que el sinto debe tener esa opción y los ecualizadores van en contra del HI-FI, tenés que reproducir el sinido lo más original posible


----------

